# Dwarf Sag Leaves Turning Clear??



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

What causes this to happen, anyone know? I upped my lights from 65 watts over my 29 gallon to 2 x 65 watts of light, so they should be growing better but they're not. 

I am dosing EI for 29 gallon with high light but I think maybe I need to start adding more ferts, as of now I've been dosing the following 3 times a week:

1/4 tsp KN03
1/16 Phosphate
1/16 K2S04
7 mls of Seachem Flourish
1 cap of Seachem Trace
1 ml Seachem Iron

Can anyone give me a little guidance?


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

hey linda,

i'm going to ask the obvious question. is there anything else "drastic" that you've done to your tank in the last little while? such as rescaping? it seems the leaves are melting from being replanted and getting readjusted to its surroundings.

i ran your numbers through the fertilator and it looks like you're below on the required amounts. you're pretty well dosing what i do in my tank, with the exception of the Trace, which you really don't need if you're dosing with flourish.

i entered these numbers:

1/2 tsp KNO3
1/4 tsp K2SO4
1/20 tsp KH2PO4

which would give you:

14.53ppm nitrates
1.78ppm phosphates
16.43ppm potassium

1ml flourish iron

which would give you:

0.09ppm iron

my schedule is every other day, i dose dry ferts and flourish. the other day i dose flourish iron, as the flourish iron bonds with the dry ferts (i think). well... it makes my water cloudy if i dose flourish iron at the same time.

the other thing is that you're light output now is around 4.5 wpg, which is pretty high. are you providing co2 as well?

hope this info is of some use to you.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a 30g that was the same way.

I was dosing EI but ended up with the same problem so I doubled it and added 4ml of seachem iron on the days I dose trace.

So 1/2 kno3
1/8 of potassium and phosphates.
Think 1/8 of csm+b and 4ml of seachem iron.

I have 192w over my 30g and have pressurized co2.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Yes, I am providing CO2 in my tank and no I have not moved the Dwarf Sags at all, I've moved other plants around but not them.

I will try increasing my ferts, I'm sure I'm dosing much less than I should be. 


Thank you for the help!


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Isn't Flourish Trace and Flourish Fe redundant if you're already using dosing regular Flourish? I just started the EI method, so I'm no expert. But now I'm thinking whether I should rework my formula!

DJ


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Adding Flourish Trace could be redudant but a lot of people still do it, but Flourish Iron wouldn't be, some tanks need it.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I think adding seachem trace while dosing Flourish is a waste of money.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

eklikewhoa said:


> I think adding seachem trace while dosing Flourish is a waste of money.


I think your right and this is the first time I've used it and only because it was given to me, but I've been suprised reading just how many people do use it along with Flourish Comprehensive.


----------



## zarat (Jul 17, 2012)

I've the same problem but mine is amazone sword,hygrophylla etc leavs are going to be transparent and some leaves have yellow spots.what is the reson for this.last 10 months theres no problem at all.


----------

